# Race Face Deus XC Kurbeln



## Sawa (19. April 2005)

Auf die Gefahr hin nen Anraunzer abzukriegen, weils im Tech-Teil schon steht.
Aber vielleicht gibts hier Antwort und das würde mir schon weiterhelfen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ist jetzt natürlich schon ein Tag ins Land gegangen und von Bike Action, Herrn Liebe (vielleicht auch nicht da) noch keine Antwort.

Wollte heute mal was gegen das Knacken beim Treten unternehmen und dem neuesten Tip nachgehen: Kettenblattschrauben etwas Fett ran und gut.

Also passendes Werkzeug genommen und die 4 Schrauben aufgedreht.
2 sind gut aufgegangen, bei den anderen beiden hats nen lauten Knack gemacht und gerochen wie beim schweißen.
Eine ist dann ganz rausgekommen, die andere in zwei Teilen  

Quer in der Mitte, bzw, knapp nach dem Imbuskopf ab  

Da nützt dann auch das Lagerfett und der schon eingestellte Drehmomentschlüssel (11nm) nix mehr  

Habe vorhin noch Bike Action angemailt und hoffe auf Ersatzteile...

Wer von euch hat schon so Erfahrungen gemacht und das bei einer Race Face Deus XC Garnitur


----------



## Bit (19. April 2005)

ouch, das tönt ja nicht gut. Wurden die Schauben mit zu viel Drehmoment angezogen? Eine Deus kommt gerade an mein Bike, sollte diese Woche fertig werden.

Gruss, Bit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2005)

Macht euch nicht soviele Sorgen um die Kettenblattschrauben.Man kann auch andere Schrauben kaufen.Z.B. Tune (kmpl. 17) oder Extralite.


----------



## Sawa (21. April 2005)

Andere kaufen macht besonders Freude, wenn die der satt über 300,00Euro teuren Kurbelgarnitur beim rausdrehen verrecken


----------



## beat (21. April 2005)

Stimme zu - riecht nach Kundenbeschiss! Langsam kommen mir bei den aktuellen RACE FACE-Produkten echte Bedenken. Beginne eigentlich erst seit kurzem mich wegen dem Aufbau meines Blizzards für RF-Teile zu interessieren. So habe ich mir unlängst den neuen verchromten DEUS-Vorbau bestellt, obwohl ich das montierte Exemplar bei meinem Händler nicht überzeugend fand (hässliche Macke an der Schaftklemmung im Neuzustand!). Dann kommt für mich erst einer, der angeblich Bläschen in der Oberflächenbeschichtung hat (meinte der Händler, der mir den Anblick ersparte  !), und dann finde ich an dem an mich ausgelieferten DEUS XC auch eine beschädigte Stelle mit aufgeplatzter Verchromung. Bin jetzt zumindest beim Vorbau auf den verchromten SYNTACE ausgewichen, mal sehen wie der so ausschaut. Aber auf die DEUS-Kurbel habe ich eigentlich nach wie vor ein Auge geworfen. Jetzt wird's mir aber langsam echt zu bunt. Die Preise der RF-Teile sind ja nun wirklich etwas extravagant für das was scheinbar rüberkommt. BIKEACTION hat da wohl noch eine Problemlösung vor sich  ...


----------



## Sawa (22. April 2005)

Hüpf Spring FREU !!!!  

Habe eben von Herrn Liebe von Bike Action eine Warensendung erhalten  
inhalt ein kompletter Satz kettenblattschrauben mit Muttern!!!!

Bin begeistert   Und dann noch so ein Wetter  

Nochmal vielen Dank an BikeAction  

Wolf


----------

